# Bolens won't move in 1st gear and slows down in 2nd



## stevenlroberts (Jul 2, 2014)

Checked the belts and the variable-speed pulley. Found and removed debris in the bottom of the pulley that wasn't letting the center section sit all the way down; it now has full range of motion. When I put it in first gear it went for a minute then slowed down. I put it in second gear, and the hotter it got, the slower it went. I also noticed burning rubber, so obviously a belt is slipping. It'll go in third gear, but the tractor is geared high and there is little difference in speed between third and sixth gears.

Any suggestions would be helpful. I can perform basic repair and maintenance but am not a mechanic so I hope it's not too complicated to fix.


----------

